

Please can we stop with the stories about Uber being banned in New Delhi? - ColinWright

There are lots of them - please can we have some respite?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8715541<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8715557<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8715566<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8715639<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8715739<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8715777<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8715789<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8715862<p>Edit: And more keep coming:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8715938<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8715996<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8716015
======
DanBC
Are all of these being flagged?

Because if people don't see the flag-killed stories (and don't know to check
showdead) it seems reasonable that they submit a story that they think is on-
topic for HN.

(I tend to think that most Uber articles are OT for HN.)

~~~
ColinWright
No idea - I don't have "Show dead", so they are visible. It's a common theme,
though:

    
    
        People don't check
        before submitting.
    

Why should they? It takes time and effort, and it's usually unnecessary.

That means this plea will probably be useless and pointless, but I thought I'd
try anyway. The mods are usually pretty good about penalizing all but one
version of a story. but even so, I wish the community as a whole would take
more responsibility.

I guess I'm just an old fart who's out of touch with today's internet reality.

------
ColinWright
In case you're interested - clickables:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8715541](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8715541)
(5 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8715557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8715557)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8715566](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8715566)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8715639](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8715639)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8715739](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8715739)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8715777](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8715777)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8715789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8715789)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8715862](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8715862)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8715938](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8715938)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8715996](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8715996)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8716015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8716015)

